
Show HN: Wisefin – Turn messy bank transactions into beautiful data - Satam
https://wisefin.ai/
======
quickthrower2
Great idea. For personal finance the problem I have isn’t with things like
Spotify but genuinely weird one off transactions from merchants that I bet
wouldn’t be in a db like this and it’s hard to find out what it was. I’m not
sure what the solution is except the banks sharing more metadata about the
transaction with their users, it must be technically possible to trace it
through somehow. I think it is worse when companies are small and group
together or share company names t merchant accounts e.g. the local plumber
runs a coffee shop too and so you’d see a completely different description.

Where you could solve this is to get so big that even those things will be in
your db because you have so many users (ie most people are using this). But my
problem is also solve by legislation about transaction descriptions that banks
have to follow.

(I’m not in the USA)

------
Satam
Some background: initially, I started off working on a personal finance app
and discovered that transaction info was in a terrible state, even with the
big guys like Plaid.

Transaction names were a mess: "170220 SPOTI P23ZFA90EA", "SPOTIF" "AMZN
44237", "AMAZON.COM". And there definitely was no chance in hell I'd get
something like a logo...

Over time, I developed an internal solution that really just blew everything
out of the water. Slowly, by word of mouth, it started gaining some interest
from direct and distant colleagues. Finally, I decided to test out the waters
by creating an API for the internal toolkit I had already been using myself.
This is the result. Cheers!

------
ruairidhwm
Really nice idea, great execution. Also great to see an Edinburgh company :)

